# Kidda9's getting into shape....



## kidda9 (Apr 4, 2003)

....Hi guys here is my story,i got into lifting around about september time and at around about xmas i wos strating to look better lots of gains etc had great dieat going,then xmas came and my bro went ill,so i stopt going the gyms started eating junk for somfort.He passed away and that really screwed me and fitness up.I feel as if i can get some normalmalty back into my life now so going start with the gym.Here is my split

Monday
Chest/Shoulders/Tris 20 min cardio

tuesday
Day of

wed
Legs and abs

thurs
Day of

Friday
Back and bi's 20 min cardio

My diest looks like this
07:00 First meal:-
4 whole eggs
x1 cup oatmeal
1 multi vit tablet

11:00 Second meal:-
protein shake(50 g) w/ 3 tbsp cream
apple

13:00Third meal:-
x2 Turkey on a bun with ful fat mayo,lettace cucumber,black pepper and a whole grain bun and a dieat soda

16:00Fourth meal
protiene shake(50 g) w/ 3 tbsp cream
x1 cup brown rice

18:30 5th meal
x2 chicken fillets or fish or steak
x2 baked poatoes 1tea spoon butter each one(normal poatoe cant do sweet)
x half cup peas

train from 20:00 till aroud 20:45

21:00 6th meal
protein shake(50 g) w/ 3 tbsp cream with 1tbsp berrys

Friday 4th aprial
Bis
Dumbell curl=2 sets of 9 reps 12.5kgs(sorry dont no in pounds :<)
                     1 set of 8 reps 15 kgs
Barbellcurl=2 sets of 8 reps 20kgs
                   1 set of 7 reps 25kgs(to failure

Back
seated row=1 set of 8 reps@ 70kgs
                             1 set @ 8 reps 80kgs
                             1 set @ 6 reps 100kgs

one handed row=2 sets 8 @30 kgs
                             1 set  5@ 40 kgs to failure
Close grip pull down=2 sets cant rember weights for 8 reps
wide grip pull down=2 sets cant rember weights first for 8 reos second for 4 reps to failoure
10 min fast jog
10 min punch bag with 3 40 sec breaks

Missd meal4 today havent made up for it.

Any help is much apperciated and will be taken in and tryed.Hope you dont mind me keeping my records here.Will post pictures wen i borrow me other bro's digi cam.

My goals are to stay same weight lose body fat get looking resomable then may be put few pounds on in a bulk.It's going to be a long haul i know but one day i hope to maybe compete as well if my girlfriend doesn't mind me getting to muscley 

My stats
Height:5'6
Weight:164lbs
Sex:male
Age:19
Very active job 40hrs a week 8 hrs a day mon-fri 9-5
Thanx


----------



## kidda9 (Apr 6, 2003)

Saturday 5th aprial
Kept to my dieat perfeckt
played 120 min of soccer(football to us eng).
Felt good but lacking cardio fitness

Sunday 6th aprial
kept everything well apart from a can of coca cola about 5pm.


----------



## kidda9 (Apr 7, 2003)

I'm no longer training on Mondays but of a Sunday insted,as my gym is just to busy of a Monday.May be it's time to join a new gym.

Today i wos a Angel and eat to my dieat perfeckt.I have altered me 5th meal slightly though,i Have swapt the poatoe for 1 cup brown rice.I'm allso find eggs really hard to stomach in the morning.

My work out today lookt like this:-
Monday 7th april
Chest
(weight is each dum bell for example 1st set on my flys is 20kgs with weight of both dumbells,that be 10kg in each hand)
Decline Dumbell fly=1 set 10 reps @ 10kg
                                2 set 10 reps @ 12.5kg
Dumbel flat press= 2 set of 8 reps @12.5kg
                               1 set of 15 reps @15kg
i wanted to finish my chest of on the bench but it wos to busy.

Shoulders
Upright rows=1 set of 8 reps at 45kgs(bar ways 25kgs)
                       2 sets of 8 reps @ 50kgs
Shrugs=2 sets of 18 reps @ 95kgs
Triceps
Close hand press=2 sets @ 25kgs
Left befor could finish cause the gym wos pissing me of with how busy it wos.

I felt really weak today i know i'm not very strong YET but today i felt really weak and stugled with a couple of exercises.


----------



## kidda9 (Apr 8, 2003)

Think it's time i lookt for a new job mine gets me  down and i want to work in a office or in a gym.

I never felt stiff at all today think i will alter my exercises for chest/tri/shoulders.

Today i eat
Meal 1
4 eggs
x1 cup oats befor cooking
multi vit

Meal 2
2 scoops protiene(50g)powder 440 ml water
4tbsp wipping cream
Apple

Meal 3
Turkey balm with lettace cucumber black peper and full fat mayo
Dieat soda

meal 4
2 scoops protiene(50g)powder 440 ml water
4tbsp wipping cream
x1 cup brown rice befor cooking

Meal 5
x1 cup brown rice befor cooking
x1 cod(fish)
x 1 cup peas

Meal 6
i Plan to have:-
2 scoops protiene(50g)powder 440 ml water
with spoon full of frozen berrys
4tbsp of whiping cream

I had a bar of  Chocklate today as well :S,allso a orrange right befor meal 5

Bought a new type of protiene powder today it's by reflex,wos going to get that Nitro tech but read bad things about it on here lookt for that one called Optinum 100% whey but they dont sell that anyware around here might order some of the net!

Does anyone know any good web sights that deal in the uk wich sell Optinum 100% whey?


----------



## kidda9 (Apr 9, 2003)

Hi again everyone.I hope none of you mind me using this space to jot my poo.

Today i workt on my legs,my work out lookt something like this:-

Front squat 1 set of 10 reps 60kgs
Squat 1 set of 10 reps 70kgs
Squat 1 set of 10 reps 80kgs
squat 1 set of 8 reps 90kgs


Lying calf press 1 set of 20 reps 130killos
    "     "      "      1 "     "  "    "      140 killos
    "     "      "      1 "     "   "     "     150killos


cable lying Leg curl(ham string) 1 set of 8 reps 35kgs
 "         "      "     "     "       "        "   "   "  7   "    40kgs
 "        "       "     "     "      "         "    "   "  8  "    35kgs

Did weighted sit ups at the end of my work out 5kgs weight with 5 sets of 50 situps.

Reason i only did one front squat is i found it hard to put the bar back on the rack as i train on me own,so didnt want to risk getting stuck,anyone any tips?Allso first time ive done calf press and it didnt seem all that hard i'm guessing u do a highe rep low set work out with these?All in all i enjoyed todays work out felt like could went more heavey on me squat but didn't want to risk it.Anyone recomend a good calf exercise?

My meal plan lookt like this:-

11:00am meal one
2 scoops protiene(50g)powder 450 ml water
4tbsp wipping cream
Apple

1:30pm meal two
Turkey balm with lettace cucumber black peper and full fat mayo
Dieat soda

3:30pm meal Three
2 scoops protiene(50g)powder 440 ml water(ran out whiping cream in wrk)
x1 cup brown rice befor cooking
Banana

6:15pm Meal Four
Dieat soda
One Chicken fillet
1/4 cup brown rice befor cooking

7:00pm Trained

8:00pm Meal six
2 scoops protiene(50g)powder 440 ml water
with spoon full of frozen berrys
4tbsp of whiping cream

Missed first meal of the eday cause got up late and finding it really hard to eat them eggs and oats so early might change it to s shake  
Going to start ading light cardio work after my workouts to burn some more fat of.


----------



## kidda9 (Apr 10, 2003)

Today i felt really tired all day and i hate my job even more grrrrrrrrrrrrr,seems more sleep i get the more tired iam.Today i eat:-


11:00am meal one
2 scoops protiene(50g)powder 450 ml water
4tbsp wipping cream
Apple

1:30pm meal two
Turkey balm with lettace cucumber black peper and full fat mayo


3:30pm meal Three
2 scoops protiene(50g)powder 440 ml water 4tbsp cream
x1 cup brown rice befor cooking
Can dieat coke


6:15pm Meal Four
My cheat meal  
x1 bowl of stew(scouse we call it in uk)(like a watery soupd with poatoes,pork,carrot and lots black pepper  )


8:00pm Meal five
Plan to have
2 scoops protiene(50g)powder 440 ml water
with spoon full of frozen berrys

Deffo haven a shake from now on for first meal eggs and oatmeal that early is just to hard.

Tmo is back day and bi's really looking fwd to it.Hope evryone is well.
4tbsp of whiping cream


----------



## kidda9 (Apr 11, 2003)

Thank god the weekend is here...My work out today lookt like this

Bi's
Dumb bell curl 1 set of 8 reps @ 12.5kgs
                       2 sets of 8 reps @ 15kgs
                       tryed to do 17.5kgs on me second third set but failed
                       so dropt it to 15's
Preacher curl(cable) 1 set of 8 reps @ 25kgs
                                1 set of 8 reps @ 30kgs
                                 1 set of 6 reps @ 30 kgs

Back
Bent over row 1 set of 8 reps @ 20kgs
                        2 sets of 8 reps @ 30 kgs(think there right cant
                          rember wot weights ware)
Seated rows 1 set of 8 reps @ 95kgs
                     1 set of 8 reps @ 1005kgs
                     1 set of 8 reps @ 105kgs

Close grip pull down=2 sets cant rember weights for 8 reps
wide grip pull down=2 sets cant rember weights first for 8 reos second for 8 reps

Wos a really cool work our first time done bent over rows think there great.

Today i eat

11:00 meal 1
2 scoops protiene 400ml water
4tbsp whipping cream
apple

13:30 meal 2
x2 Turkey bun's with ful fat mayo,leetace cucumber and green pepper
dieat coke

15:30 Meal 3
2 scoops protiene 400ml water
4tbsp whipping cream
x1 cup brown rice befor cooking

17:30 Meal 4
Half chicken(not sure weight)
x1 cup brown rice

trained 18:00-18:45

18:50 meal 5(post work out shake)
2 1/2 scoops protiene 400ml water
4tbsp whipping cream
with berrys

22:00 meal 6
i plan on having
2 scoops protiene 400ml water
4tbsp whipping cream
with berrys

Hope you all have a nice weekend.


----------



## kidda9 (Apr 13, 2003)

I had really fab weekend went to two partys Liverpool won in the soccer(football) and i drank lots of beer .But with all this came junk food never kept to me dieat at all this weekend so lots of cadio work this week coming how fun!


----------



## kidda9 (Apr 14, 2003)

Wooooo i'm getting my toe nail chopt of tmo(hopefully).I have a in-growing toe nail and it really hurts,kinda worried about the op tmo cause i've been told it really hurts :S.

Today i have eat well not cheated at all:-

Meal 1 11:00
2 scoops protiene 400ml water
4tbsp whipping cream
apple
dieat coke

13:30 meal 2
x2 Turkey bun's with ful fat mayo,leetace cucumber and green pepper
dieat coke

15:30 Meal 3
2 scoops protiene 400ml water
4tbsp whipping cream
x3/4 cup brown rice befor cooking

18:00 Meal 4
10oz steak
x1 cup brown rice

19:30-21:00 Trained

21:13 post w/o shake and meal 5
2 scoops protiene 400ml water
4tbsp whipping cream
with frozen berrys

I missed meal one today again cause them damn eggs to hard to eat in the morning,going make me first meal a shake with 3tbsp cream an a banna.

Todays work out lookt like this :-
Chest
Bench press-1 set 8 reps 20kgs
                     1 set 8 reps 25kgs
                     1 set 8 reps 30kgs

Incline bench-1 set 8 reps 10kgs
                       2 sets 6 reps 12.5kgs
All with out the weight of bar bar ways 20kgs i think

Flat dumbbell fly-1 set 8 reps 10kgs 
                           1 set 7 reps 12.5kgs
                           1 set 8 reps 12.5kgs
weight is each dumbell.

Shoulders
Shrugs(weight is with out bar)-1 set of 20reps 40 kgs
                                                 1 set of 20 reps 60kgs
                                                  1 set of 18 reps 65kgs

Dumbbell Lateral Raise-1 set of 6 reps 7.5kgs dropt down to 5kgs to get 8 reps
                                      2 sets of 8 reps 5kgs

Tri's
Close Grip Bench Press 3 sets of 8 reps @25kgs all 3 sets super seted with scull crushes for 8 reps

Allso tmo im pushing for 5 liters of water hardley been drinking much water yet,allso droping the dieat soda!


----------



## kidda9 (Apr 15, 2003)

Omg the Dr told me that i should just leave my toe nail and let it grow out my toe on it's own ,don't think he relises the pain it causes.

Played some football befor,for about 2 hrs none stop my legs are akeing so going to leave leg day till Saturday insted of tmo.

Today i eat:-
Meal 1 7:30
Protiene shake(50g) 
400ml water
3tbsp whpping cream
Banarna 1/2

Meal 2 11:00
x2 Turkey bun's with ful fat mayo,leetace cucumber and green pepper

Meal 3 12:40(close to meal 2 i know cudnt elp it)
2 scoops protiene 400ml water
4tbsp whipping cream
apple

Meal 4 15:45
2 scoops protiene 400ml water
4tbsp whipping cream
x3/4 cup brown rice befor cooking
With frozen berrys

18:00-20:25 played soccer

20:45 meal 5
2 pork chops
1 cup brown rice befor cooking

Yeyyyyyy i never had no soda today and drank lots and lots of water deffo 5 liters


----------



## kidda9 (Apr 24, 2003)

Right sorry haven up dated this for a while but i went on a little binge over the weekend.Time to get seriouse:-

From now on here is wot i plan to eat:-

7:30 Meal 1-
1 cup oat meal befor cooking
4 scrambled eggs

11:00 Mwal 2-
Protiene shake(40gscoops) 2 scoops
4tbsp heavey whipping cream
1 apple

1:00 meal 3 -
x 2 turkey barms (4 thick slices of turkey)
Full fat mayo
and lettace and cucmber
1 dieat soda

4:00 Meal 4-
1/2 cup of brown rice
Protiene shake(40gscoops) 2 scoops
4tbsp heavey whipping cream

6:30 meal 5-
1/2 cup brown rice
2 Steak
apple

9:00 meal 6-
Protiene shake(40gscoops) 2 scoops
4tbsp heavey whipping cream
With frozen berrys



Any help is much appercited,allso a little kick up the ass is in need of.


----------

